# sporadic Ram 2500 CTD hesitation



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

05 Dodge ram 2500

My 2005 dodge ram 2500 has a very sporadic hesitation during moderate acceleration.

Sometimes when I take off, mainly when cold there is a real bad bogging/hesitation, and I can't place it.

At first I only noticed it during low fuel, I thought maybe I had some bad fuel in the bottom of the tank, but now I notice it even on 3/4 tank.

I'm not sure where to look and the dealer says they can't recreate the problem.

Is there a water in fuel light on this vehicle? I was thinking maybe I should drain the water filter this week, but I thought there was a light to tell me.

Bad fuel pump?

Some sort of ECM chip?

The truck is bone stock so I dunno.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

might be the catalytic converter your feeling. My 04.5 has and 04 doesn't, big dofference, just like your describing.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

My '04 has a water in fuel light, BUT don't always count on a light to tell you. If you want to drain it a little look on the fuel filter canister and there should be a little yellow valve. Open it up and fuel will drain out of the hose. You can drain it all or until you feel is good. Fuel pumps on '05's are in the tank and have been pretty much trouble free since Dodge move them from a puller pump on the filter to a pusher in the tank. How many miles on your truck? Last time fuel filter was changed? Go by you a bottle of Power Service diesel treatment (silver bottle) (white bottle has anti gel, but either will work) at WalMart for ex. and poor in a whole bottle and go for a good highway run to burn off a lot of build up or hitch up a heavy trailer and go. These Cummins engines don't like to not be worked. You may have a dirty injector and what I just said should clear them all out real good. Try that and let us know.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

he's right, could be a fuel filter, something simple like that, don't think its an injector. I still think you should cut the cat off!!


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Cutting the cat off wouldn't hurt ; )

I will do a fuel filter, air filter, etc.. this week when I do my winter service


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

it is a 05 which means its a 600 diesel, they did have problems with injectos, I had two replaced on my 04.5 which is a 600 also.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

got 30,000 on my 05' has the same issue, still does it with new air/ fuel filters some thing with the tranny and the new power the 600's have in them.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I have the same problem with my 05' personally I should have never got rid of my 2001, I have had more problems with this 2005 its a real piece of sh*t.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

I ran some gunk injector cleaner thru and it seemed to make things smoother.

I've been more or less happy with this truck, but had a few issues. Ujoints were replaced under warranty after one year, light plowing that season.

Remote starter was full of corroded wires due to improper installation

There is a grinding in the front end when I turn a corner sometimes. Only at certain times, I can't seem to figure out how to recreate it and neither can the dealer.

This engine problem which I think is fixed.


----------



## jonw440 (Dec 26, 2002)

Here are two CTD forums. These guys should also give some more advise.
http://www.dieseltruckresource.com
http://www.cumminsforum.com
Did you replace the fuel filter yet?


----------

